# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC/Console - Les applis pour tablettes >  Psn & xbox live !

## Maxlaw

Bonsoir , comme vous le savez peut être , les services de serveurs PSN (Sony) et XBOX LIVE (Microsoft) sont actuellement indisponible , j'ai cherché plusieurs heures sur google et j'ai trouver des news comme quoi ils étaient victime de piratage .

Ayant une PS4 , je voudrais savoir si il y avais une possibilité de jouer à ses jeux (Destiny , The Crew , COD AW) en offline (solo) ? Car pour l'instant tout les serveurs de jeux sont fermés .

Merci d'avoir lu !

----------


## Yoggsothoth

Achète un PC, de rien  :B):

----------

